# Radon AM-Shirt kurz - Designvorschläge - Abstimmung



## Radon-Bikes (21. Juli 2015)

Hi,

hier gibt es die ersten Entwürfe für ein Kurzarmshirt für den AM-Bereich. Bitte abstimmen 




 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Blades (21. Juli 2015)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ging es nicht eigentlich um die bereits existierenden Racetrikots?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2015)

genau !!!


----------



## mtintel (21. Juli 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen V7 und V9? Und warum kann man nur für 2 abstimmen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Juli 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen V7 und V9? Und warum kann man nur für 2 abstimmen?



Bei V7 ist noch Luft um das Radon "R" auf der Frontseite, also nur ein kleines Detail. Warum nur 2 Stimmen? Damit man seinen Favoriten und/oder ggf. noch "gefällt mir nicht" anwählen kann.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

V4 - ist doch klar.


----------



## Paul0902 (21. Juli 2015)

Kurzum: enttäuschend. 
Mehr als 08/15 und spezieller als normale Trikots ist das auch nicht. Zweifarbig, abgesetzt mit einem Balken, und Logo - Standard. Überspitzt gesagt: da kann ich mir auch über Arbeit ein Shirt von Fruit of the Loom für 2,-€ und selbst bedrucken - insgesamt für 5,-€ ...

Vielleicht noch einmal den eigentlichen Beitrag lesen, was eigentlich gewünscht ist. Oder kommt noch etwas spezielles?! (Dann nehme ich alles zurück.)


----------



## Hike_O (21. Juli 2015)

@Blades @Wolfplayer
@Paul0902   :
Echt!  


Mir persönlich sind die Entwürfe viel zu langweilig und erinnern zudem stark an die existierenden vom BD.
Ist es evtl. enganliegend? 
V4 ist noch am ansprechendsten, aber zum Kauf reicht es bei mir nicht.
Hab's mir aber schon gedacht als Bodo nicht auf die Frage zur Verfügbarkeit des "richtigen" Trikots geantwortet hat.

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, aber die Aktion hier so umzusetzen ist dennoch äußerst lobenswert!
Muß den Schock nun erstmal verdauen...


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2015)

zustimm Hike O


----------



## malben (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn überhaupt dann V4. Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an. 
Hoffe mal dass die Langar Trikots deutlich ansprechender sind...


----------



## enno112 (22. Juli 2015)

Als AM-Trikot ev. V4+V7 für die Masse.
Als Enduro- oder DH-Shirt ist mir das Design aber viel zu langweillig, ohne Wiedererkennungswert; sprich nichts "besonderes"!

Ich meine, der Absatzmarkt wäre sicherlich für das vorgenannte Enduro-/DH-Design da. 
So wie ich das von vielen hier verstanden habe wollen diese sich auch mit einem schicken und ausgefallenen Radon-Shirt zur Firma dessen Bike sie fahren bekennen bzw. auch hiermit identifizieren (machen ja Cube, Spezi, ...und viele andere Hersteller nicht anders)!
Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wo das Problem seitens Radon hier ist. Und viele (mich eingeschlossen) würden das Shirt auch ohne Sponsorenlogos kaufen solange "Radon" darauf zu erkennen ist (hätte letzte Woche fast das Shirt von Wichmann aus der Ausstellung in Bonn mitgenommen bis ich gemerkt habe, dass es als Deko am Flatscreen hing...).

Aber cool finde ich, das ihr wenigstens versucht auf Kundenwünsche einzugehen....
Bin trotzdem guter Dinge das es was wird...
(sonst muss ich weiterhin mein Cany..-Shirt tragen ..... "iss nur Spaß").

Das hier ist Top und der Wunsch sehr vieler Radon-Biker (hier mal ohne externen Firmenprints)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juli 2015)

Dowe auch runter


----------



## Hike_O (22. Juli 2015)

Meine Freundin hat mich gefragt ob das Bowlingshirts sind.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juli 2015)

Nur mit RADON-Logo:


----------



## stevie56 (22. Juli 2015)

Leider haben die gezeigten Entwürfe nichts mit der ursprünglichen Idee zu tun.

Vielleicht wird ja nochmal nachgebessert.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2015)

Danke Leute hab ich falsch gemacht . Aber deswegen fragen wir ja euch, das AM Shirt sollte kein Race Shirt sein sondern was
für alle Tage. Aber wir werden euch neue Vorschläge machen die mehr Richtung Race gehen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hike_O (22. Juli 2015)

Neue Vorschläge bedeuten aber doch, dass es nix bereits vorhandenes wird. 
Aber evtl. kann man die Designs wenigstens an das gewollte Design anlehnen?
Dabei finde ich das Race Shirt samt Logos soo geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (22. Juli 2015)

Absolutes Daumen hoch für dein Engagement Bodo!


----------



## Alumini (22. Juli 2015)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Nur mit RADON-Logo:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 406212


Mir überwiegend schnurz, was auf so Shirts draufsteht, solange das Design insgesamt im Vordergrund steht und nicht der Firmenname. Der Langarmentwurf sieht spitze aus und würde von der Optik her sofort in meinen Schrank wandern. Für 29,99. ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juli 2015)

Hi,

bitte nicht mehr abstimmen. Wir haben soeben die neuen Designvorschläge bekommen und werden diese später in einer neuen Abstimmung online schalten. 

Die gestern vorgestellten Designvorschläge sind somit nicht mehr aktuell und werden so aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht produziert.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juli 2015)

Neue Designs - bitte voten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-designvorschlaege-radon-trikots.761276/

Gruß, Andi


----------

